# Screenprinter Looking for T-shirt Tag Relabeling in NYC!!



## shaneT (May 11, 2010)

HI There,

I am a screenprinter in Brooklyn working with an up and coming streetwear label. Our client is providing his own neck tags/tees and we are providing the printing(in-house) & relabeling which we are going to outsource(relabeling only). We are looking for a reliable person/service to have necktags sewn _into_ the collar seam of t-shirts. Our starting quantity would be in the realm of 288pcs. We are hoping not pay more than $0.50/pc. Any help on this would be GREATLY appreciated! 

Thanks so much
Shane


----------



## brandoncharles (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm also looking for the same relabeling service in the NYC area. Did you find someone or a business with this service?


----------



## BlingMojo (Dec 19, 2008)

im also looking for relabeling service in NYC area... I have my own line coming up too. please help if anyone know.


----------

